# my poor Trevor



## catwomen (Mar 30, 2012)

So I eventually had to have my poor Trevor put to sleep after suffering with kidney failure and being with me for 15 years and 4 months.

It was November the 14th 2012 the same date as my mothers anniversary of her death 8 years ago. This was like a message from my mother he was a very special cat and anyone that knew me , knew how much he meant to me.

My heart feels broken and I am so lost without my loveable rogue, the last few months really made me sick with worry, taking him to and from the vet and leaving there for days at a time so he could get his fluids. The vet said he was a bad patient and cried for me all the time he was away from me.

The last night I spent with him I was awake most of the night and cooched up with him, he was never a coochy cat but he loved me and always felt at home when he was with me I tried my best the last night he had given up and I felt it was better to be kind to him and not keep him going just because I wanted a miracle to happen...he stayed all night by the side of me on the sofa...so life is hard when you have to say goodbye...I will always miss him and I will always feel half a person without him...miss and love you so much Trevor...my little man...my best friend...my life R.I.P xx:sad:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Trevor.
He had a lovely home with you and was well cared for all his life.
You must be very proud.
It is heart breaking when they go and it is so hard making that final decision.
You did the kindest thing and I am sure one day we will meet up with our Rainbow Bridge pals again.

R.I.P Trevor and have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh my lovely. Im so sorry. RIP Trevor. My mum died nine years last November the 24th - as did my nan's cat, last year on the 24th the family lost another pet, it seems to me that they are being called to all wait for you together till you can all be together again. 

xxx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Sending you big hugs.
We lost our 15yr old cat,Dougal last May.Making that final decision took every bit of my courage-even though I knew I couldnt let him suffer any longer.

Hope my Dougal has welcomed Trevor at Rainbow Bridge,where they have no more pain and are young again.
Maureen


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

No matter how hard we wish, we can't hold back time, or give our dearest pals longevity to match ours. 

They say you can't appreciate life's highs without experiencing the lows, and I realise from painful experience that you are in a dark place right now. The trouble is our four-legged pals ARE amongst the very best of our 'highs' and when we have to say goodbye it hurts so badly. 

My thoughts are with you. Take comfort in the knowledge you did for Trevor was selfless and for the best.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your beloved Trevor. My heart goes out to you...


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm really sorry for your loss. It will get easier in time and your memories will be very precious.


----------



## Bisme (Jan 13, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your loss.

RIP Trevor. Play free at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## catwomen (Mar 30, 2012)

jill3 said:


> So sorry for your loss of Trevor.
> He had a lovely home with you and was well cared for all his life.
> You must be very proud.
> It is heart breaking when they go and it is so hard making that final decision.
> ...


thank you all so much for your kind words it's nice to know that people care and know how you feel, I do miss him so much, he was a strong cat in his younger years, sometimes I wish I could turn back the time. xx


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

so sorry for your loss
run free at the bridge Trevor
its a hard decision to make when the time comes


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

I understand how you feel. My deepest condolences. Still, you did have many happy years together, and no-one can take that away. You will meet again in due course.


----------



## catwomen (Mar 30, 2012)

thank you everyone, now it's Sasha's turn she has the same as my Trevor but I still have some time with her , it's not so advanced at the moment.


----------

